# Moonlight Mile



## BrianB (Feb 2, 2021)

Set this boat free this summer. High Desert plans. Self contained. 123 qt Engel cooler. Main hatch has tie downs for long shaft motor, groover, 5 gal propane, 3 gal water, bilge battery. S&G allows for much more flexibility for interior deck design.


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

Hey Brian, Sweet boat, you learned a lot in Brad's class lol is the hatch with the moon on it the groover hatch? grin


----------



## BrianB (Feb 2, 2021)

Hope not, but sh-t happens. Locally there was a boating legend, not for his boating skills but for his eccentricity. Late in his infamous career he had intestinal problems and had keep a bucket close. During a night of heavy partying he grabbed the wrong bucket. Someone’s food container.


----------



## kayakfreakus (Mar 3, 2006)

Damn Sexy


----------



## DidNotWinLottery (Mar 6, 2018)

They have a name for using that as a Groover on someones boat. Chicago Sun Roof


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

BrianB said:


> Hope not, but sh-t happens. Locally there was a boating legend, not for his boating skills but for his eccentricity. Late in his infamous career he had intestinal problems and had keep a bucket close. During a night of heavy partying he grabbed the wrong bucket. Someone’s food container.


Ouch! That was a shitty thing to do lol.. you make a custom seat for the hatch ?

Sorry, couldn't resist!


----------



## BrianB (Feb 2, 2021)

MNichols said:


> Ouch! That was a shitty thing to do lol.. you make a custom seat for the hatch ?
> 
> Sorry, couldn't resist!


Seat and holding tank.


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

Alex Sam said:


> Moonlight Mile is a well-balanced vessel with a comfortable motion. The engines have been placed slightly forward of midships, ensuring balanced weight.


And what a dapper engine it is LOL


----------



## duct tape (Aug 25, 2009)

Brian. Very nice boat! Lots of interesting ideas. It looks like you’ve built a water tunnel under the front seat to drain the passenger footwell and cooler compartments. Where does it go, into oarsman footwell or into bilge system? Can’t tell from pics. Thanks for posting.

jon


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

duct tape said:


> Brian. Very nice boat! Lots of interesting ideas. It looks like you’ve built a water tunnel under the front seat to drain the passenger footwell and cooler compartments. Where does it go, into oarsman footwell or into bilge system? Can’t tell from pics. Thanks for posting.
> 
> jon


In the 7th photo down from the top you can see his electric bilge pump, things drain into the footwell and water is pumped out the side of the boat.


----------



## duct tape (Aug 25, 2009)

I saw the bilge pump. Just don’t see a water connection between the cooler compartment and the footwell. Might be covered up in the pics.


----------



## BrianB (Feb 2, 2021)

Alex Sam said:


> Moonlight Mile is a well-balanced vessel with a comfortable motion. The engines have been placed slightly forward of midships, ensuring balanced weight.


The standing position is the V-Drive.


----------



## BrianB (Feb 2, 2021)

duct tape said:


> I saw the bilge pump. Just don’t see a water connection between the cooler compartment and the footwell. Might be covered up in the pics.


The sump is continuous between the boatman's footwell (pump) and the passengers footwell.


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

Just saw your post. Beautiful craftsmanship.


----------



## duct tape (Aug 25, 2009)

Brian. I somehow missed your pic in those above. We were in Brads class together. Below is a pic of you in action, making the gutsy gunwale cut after the rest of us kept our hands down!

just impeccable workmanship! You say you built from Andy’s plans but it looks like you did Brad-style hatches. Lot of work there, eh? Any tips to making the frame cutouts for the Southco latch lever? So far my efforts w a chisel and multisaw háve not been very pretty.

what was your source for the rings for the chicken line? I have ’1/2”’ brass ones from Winners Circle Supply but they are prob too tight for even a 7/16” rope, might have to go to 3/8”. I recall Brad spec’d 1/2” Goldline, which is no longer avail. I used 3 strand from New England Rope which has a nice natural color.

Again, very impressive and great ingenuity. I have a 200+ page Google Docs i created from our class I could send you a link if interested. (I’m only sharing with those who attended the class). You are in several of the other pics.
Best. Jon


----------



## LSB (Mar 23, 2004)

Who is Brad? And what's the deal with the class?

Edit: Nevermind I saw the answer in the other sub. Nice boat though.


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

duct tape said:


> what was your source for the rings for the chicken line? I have ’1/2”’ brass ones from Winners Circle Supply but they are prob too tight for even a 7/16” rope, might have to go to 3/8”. I recall Brad spec’d 1/2” Goldline, which is no longer avail. I used 3 strand from New England Rope which has a nice natural color.


I use the padeyes from Winners Circle, too. Their site says "1/2" high" but they're only 3/8" ID. I used a really hard braid 3-strand lariat rope and the padeyes are TIGHT. I'm sold on lariat rope for my next boats...it's very "Montana", uses a waste plastic product, and I really like its stiffness which should be nearly impossible to be an entrapment risk.










Used lobster pot warp (rope) would make a sweet chicken line, and you could use it while diverting it from a landfill or smoky fire.








Eva Murray: Pot warp, and its huge waste stream


Pot warp. That what it’s called. Fishermen who only call their lobster traps “lobster traps” and never say “lobster pots” still say “pot” warp. It’s rope for lobster pots…uh, traps. It’s just a name, and the name’s not so important. It’s also sort...




www.penbaypilot.com


----------



## duct tape (Aug 25, 2009)

SB. I actually brought back pot warp from a trip to Maine two summers ago. But don’t like the green color. Natural rules IMO.
Was looking at some lariat options from this place but could use some Montana expertise:
Buckaroo Rope. 
I help brand and ear tag calves every spring on ranches out East, but a ropes a rope to me, never paid much attention.


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

yeah, would be cool to get a faded color or non-green pot warp unless you had a green boat.

Lariats, pick a color! For our purposes, the styles don't matter and they're all harder than boat lines.
"ranch ropes" will tend to be more natural/muted colors than competition/rodeo ropes that will have more neons and all the colors of the rainbow.








All Around Ranch Rope W/ New Eye


All around ranch rope with new eye, waxed nylon rope, rawhide burner, medium lay. Available in 30', 35', and 45'.




montanaleather.com






For a full size 17' dory, buy a 35' heel rope. Head ropes are only 30'-32' long and will be a foot or two too short.

My rope was my wifey's heel rope from HS rodeos...dusty and unused for 25 years. found some other used ropes on FB Marketplace for my current and upcoming boats.


----------



## duct tape (Aug 25, 2009)

Now we’re talking! Some Montana bling!


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

That seems exciting to everybody but people from Montana. haha


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

MT4Runner said:


> yeah, would be cool to get a faded color or non-green pot warp unless you had a green boat.
> 
> Lariats, pick a color! For our purposes, the styles don't matter and they're all harder than boat lines.
> "ranch ropes" will tend to be more natural/muted colors than competition/rodeo ropes that will have more neons and all the colors of the rainbow.
> ...


You can go to most any gathering of ropers, and ask, most will give you their old ropes for free just to get them out of their tack rooms, knowing it's going to a good use. I had friends that had a western themed restaraunt and they asked me if I had any old ropes from when I rode cattle, I did have a couple, but they were sentimental. I went to the adobe arena on a day they were team roping, and got 20 ropes in about an hour.. This was 15 years ago, and all the ropes were white, which after use ended up a dark cream, and even darker around the burner. I'm gonna remember this if I build the Cinderella boat..


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

Minimal risk of snagging and it barely deflects when you tie on your tent.

tight 3-strand lay doesn’t slip easily through wet hands either. I like it a lot.

and hey, it fits in the Winners Circle padeyes, can’t go wrong with equine tack for boat gear!!


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

I read this to my wife, and she said blasphemy!... But then since she's a horse woman, lol


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

If she feels about tack the way I do about people using boats as planters, I understand her ire.


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

Indeed she does, but I haven't seen boats used as planters ? Seen kayaks used that way, but not boats. They have kayaks all over Buena Vista used that way.. always struck me as tacky...


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

duct tape said:


> Montana bling!


Isn't that an oxymoron?


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

Andy H. said:


> Isn't that an oxymoron?


Yes!

vv



MT4Runner said:


> That seems exciting to everybody but people from Montana. haha


----------



## duct tape (Aug 25, 2009)

MNichols said:


> Indeed she does, but I haven't seen boats used as planters ? Seen kayaks used that way, but not boats. They have kayaks all over Buena Vista used that way.. always struck me as tacky...


Tacky,at least according to my wife, was us using my first plastic kayak, a Dancer, as our coffee table in our Nashville apartment. We had no money and I thought it was fine...


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

duct tape said:


> Tacky,at least according to my wife, was us using my first plastic kayak, a Dancer, as our coffee table in our Nashville apartment. We had no money and I thought it was fine...


That's not tacky, that's inventive.. I mean, you can still take the thing and play in the rivers, right LOL..


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

Our first house while I was in grad school was 500sf and 8 steps from the front door to the back. Had the washing machine in the bathroom, dryer in the bedroom, and bikes behind the couch.

No room for boats; built my first sea kayak that winter in the basement of my fraternity house.


----------



## BrianB (Feb 2, 2021)

Some pictures of the final cut.


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

Damn Brian, that's absolutely gorgeous! I'm proud, I'm sure Brad would be proud. I'm really seriously impressed, beautiful job!


----------



## BrianB (Feb 2, 2021)

duct tape said:


> Brian. I somehow missed your pic in those above. We were in Brads class together. Below is a pic of you in action, making the gutsy gunwale cut after the rest of us kept our hands down!
> 
> just impeccable workmanship! You say you built from Andy’s plans but it looks like you did Brad-style hatches. Lot of work there, eh? Any tips to making the frame cutouts for the Southco latch lever? So far my efforts w a chisel and multisaw háve not been very pretty.
> 
> ...


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

Huh?


----------



## BrianB (Feb 2, 2021)

I got the 3/8 nylon rope RPE38x6ny and 3/8 stainless steel pad eyes sdg081205-1 from Seattle Marine. They work perfect with enough room for the rope. I tensioned the line by attaching the last eye with the stopper knot pre tied. I added blocks on the inside of the hull to back the pad eye screws.


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

BrianB said:


> I got the 3/8 nylon rope RPE38x6ny and 3/8 stainless steel pad eyes sdg081205-1 from Seattle Marine. They work perfect with enough room for the rope. I tensioned the line by attaching the last eye with the stopper knot pre tied. I added blocks on the inside of the hull to back the pad eye screws.


Outstanding, photos?


----------



## BrianB (Feb 2, 2021)

Oh, sorry Duct Tape, you were referring to cutting the latch landing cut outs not the latches. Just used multi tool, in oak, worked well, smoked a few blades.


----------



## duct tape (Aug 25, 2009)

BrianB said:


> Oh, sorry Duct Tape, you were referring to cutting the latch landing cut outs not the latches. Just used multi tool, in oak, worked well, smoked a few blades.


Yeah, thats what ive been doing too. Thx Brian


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

Dang, beautiful transom cut out!


----------



## duct tape (Aug 25, 2009)

Brian, to summarize what I’m seeing for your transom cutout, it looks like you added a layer of ?glass on each side (or several layers) to hold it in place. Is this enough to support it if someone pushes on transom to push boat off beach?what motor shaft length are you measuring with your transom lip?


----------



## BrianB (Feb 2, 2021)

On the boat, line the cut out with tape, clamp in place. Remove and add 2 maybe 3 tape layers. Added 2 set screws not shown. It's rigid, don't know how hard I would push on it, suppose I wouldn't if I didn't have to. 20 inch long shaft motor.


----------



## BrianB (Feb 2, 2021)

MNichols said:


> Damn Brian, that's absolutely gorgeous! I'm proud, I'm sure Brad would be proud. I'm really seriously impressed, beautiful job!


We got to go boatin, if you hand out beers like you do compliments, thanks.


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

I'll boat with you any day! Would be a nice little reunion cuz I ain't seen you since class lol


----------

